# Can you crituqe my student jumping!?



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

We have been going over this for ages but still every now and then she stuff up. Also the saddle was being stupid this day as i had not put it on and it needed fine tuning( only realized this after all photos were taken) but go ahead shoot. (rider only please)theres one of her riding in there too but i got her at a bad angle...



http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/773_IMG_1049_1.jpg

Then just go here:

http://newminator.spaces.live.com/default.aspx?_c02_owner=1

then go to riding day...jumping photos.


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok I think the first thing that needs to be done is the stirrup needs to be on the ball of her foot and heels down. I'm sorry that was almost painful to look at. Also I was just wondering is that horse pregnant? If its not then I think its diet time and if it is, that far along in pregnancy a horse shouldn't be jumped.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I wouldn't say that the pony looks in foal. It just looks to be one of those breeds that sturdy, hardy and have a barrell belly. I had a shetland that was exactly the same. Admittedly, could do with losing a few kilo's, but I'm sure with work, he/she will get there.
Futolympiceventer327 is right about the stirrups, although on pictures 14 and 17, she looks to have a nice deep seat, back straight with good leg position, and this has made weight go down into her heels. Looks much better.
Only other thing I noticed, is in some pictures she tends to give too much with her reins, on the approach. Some pics she gives less than others.
She definately looks to be enjoying herself. :wink: 

Be good to see her riding on the flat if you have any?


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey what a cute pair  I really like the way your rider anticipates the jumping position and with practice she will get her timing right!
There is one thing that sticks out to me is that her feet are to far forward in the stirrup which is affecting her balance on take off and more importantly on landing because she has to use her hands to balance and is jabbing the pony in the mouth. I would consider shortening her stirrups and do some work on her seat like riding on the lunge without reins(hands on hips)to encourage an independent seat. I could post photo's of this with one of my girls if you like, and to work on using the ball of her foot to take her weight on landing.......Keep up the good work and by the way....cute pony! 8)


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I agree with the above.....painful to look at


was the horse/pony bolting??


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

One thing: Pony is NOT pregnant seeings as he is a gelding! He is a shetland pony and is very round and sturdy.

Two:Yes i agree with you saying that her feet are in the wrong places. She does need to work on that

Three: no the pony is not bolting.In some pictures he is refusing to jump because he is a bit of a stubborn one.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

also i appreciate any helpful photos that i could show her. And im sure this information will do her some good, except im not going to show her the comments where you said she was painful to look at might hurt a 10 year olds feelings...Ill get some flat photos asap


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

He may be refusing because of saddle pain. The saddle looks extremely far forward and constrictive of shoulder movement. Just a thought.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

yer. we do have some problems with the saddle and saddle blanket and we fixed it after all the pictures were taken so lol. but hes just a naturally stubborn pony(sometimes)


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Why would you fix it after riding him as opposed to before?


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey girl, just for the record....I don't think its to painful to look at....shock horror....I think I am looking at a novice rider and bravo for givin it a go! Don't get caught up in what everyone says! Take what you want and leave the rest.....I said what I did because I think if you don't change your girl may get caught up in a fall or your pony will get cross and CROSS his jaw and start to evade the bit resulting in a stop at the jumps. We all learn from our experiences and the fact that you have even posted in this section tells me that you are hungry for more.... 8) I will work on photo's in the next few days...keep an eye out.


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok i'm sorry about the pregnant comment. I have just never seen a pony that round. You might want to give her a grab strap, like a stirrup leather around the pony's neck when jumping so she learns the correct place for her hands and she won't fall back on his mouth. Also you could ask her during your lessons if the pony were to disapear out from under her would she be able to stand in the position she is on the horse. Visualization techniques help many younger riders, I use them frequently when teaching pony clubbers in mounted lessons. Good Luck!


----------



## NirvanaRider (Mar 28, 2007)

First off, she shouldnt be riding in sneakers. Yes, I know we all love to ride in them, but she hasnt trained her heels yet, and her foot falls through a lot easier since there is not stop. My horses owner taught me to stand on a curb, on the balls of my feet, and lower myself down. It stretches your calf muscles, and it really does help. Also, this may be considered cheating, but find some cheap girl clogs or boots or something, with a weightier heel. It helps me keep them down, since I get 'ballerina toes' by my 3rd horse  She needs to keep her elbows in (I noticed this on the flat) and her eyes looking up and where she is going, not down at the pony. For that my trainer always tells me if my horses head falls off, she will inform me. I just think its funny and figure your student might too


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

tumai said:


> Hey girl, just for the record....I don't think its to painful to look at....shock horror....I think I am looking at a novice rider and bravo for givin it a go! Don't get caught up in what everyone says! Take what you want and leave the rest.....I said what I did because I think if you don't change your girl may get caught up in a fall or your pony will get cross and CROSS his jaw and start to evade the bit resulting in a stop at the jumps. We all learn from our experiences and the fact that you have even posted in this section tells me that you are hungry for more.... 8) I will work on photo's in the next few days...keep an eye out.


i wasn't saying that u said that they were bad. I actually found your advice very useful and used your technique today with the lunging.But maybe im interpreting ur message wrong. The bits i don't get:I said what I did because I think if you don't change your girl may get caught up in a fall or your pony will get cross and CROSS his jaw and start to evade the bit resulting in a stop at the jumps. We all learn from our experiences and the fact that you have even posted in this section tells me that you are hungry for more.... 

Thanks to everyone who has helped. Oh yer about the sneaker thing,i wasn't happy that she was riding in them either, i even brought her my old boots and told her to wear a few pairs of socks but no, she refused. :roll: :x

Also to kristy: i wasnt taking all the photos i was actually talking to her parents while she was jumping. I came out and fixed the saddle.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

OMG I FEEL SO BAD. i just realized that it looks like i said that tumai said that it was painful im so sorry! I feel so bad!Please forgive me!


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

I dont think she should be jumping yet.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

STOP feeling bad...right now. I just wanted to distance myself from anything that I felt was unconstructive. I never mean to put anyone down or make anyone feel bad...I am Sorry! I just find some comments mean and just wanted to distance myself from that. I only mean't that if her feet were too far forward and by chance she had a fall she may get caught up and dragged or kicked and I thought if she uses the reins as her balance or leverage on landing she would jab him in the mouth and he may start to resent jumping and decide to stop beforehand. I find that when a pony is really refusing they tend to cross or set there jaws as part of evasion. I am still trying to get photo's for you! I think its great that you even teach riding and still hunt or be hungry for more information to help your student.....I really like people who have drive......Perhaps I use tooo much slang  Anyway please don't feel bad. Hows the lunging going, sometimes I play the simon says game at the same time...eg simon says hands on hips and then simon says hands on head and then hands on shoulders and if they do that then they have to start again because simon didn't say.....great laughs and good for concentration and co-ordination because all the while they are riding on the lunge.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you so much. The lunging is going really well but we may be put off because heavy rains are coming our way   But it is good in a way less drought! :lol:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

first off if she refused to wear boots i would of refused to teach the leason, far to much of a risk, like nirvanarider said


> First off, she shouldnt be riding in sneakers. Yes, I know we all love to ride in them, but she hasnt trained her heels yet, and her foot falls through a lot easier since there is not stop


.
as forthe sturrip leather around the neck.....i've been ridding for over 30 years and i still use it to this day when jumping just so i know where my hands are when jumping.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

huh?


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

i dont agree with saying this
Tiffany01 

I dont think she should be jumping yet. 

i think if her instructor thinks shes ready to jump,then she must be ready.
i also think with more work on her position she will be a pro at it soon.glad to hear its going well with the lunging.at least she looks like she is having loads of fun which is the main thing.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you. She is ready but we are only in the middle. She has alot of trouble with the postition of her hands and feet and we uses the lunging and all sort of things to get them better and shes alright at that then we try over trotting poles...fine then jumoing..not so good.She'll have some bad ones and some good ones. Oh well practice makes perfect.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Madds said:


> Thank you. She is ready but we are only in the middle. She has alot of trouble with the postition of her hands and feet and we uses the lunging and all sort of things to get them better and shes alright at that then we try over trotting poles...fine then jumoing..not so good.She'll have some bad ones and some good ones. Oh well practice makes perfect.


If she is having trouble on the ground with her position, stay with groundwork. I don't believe she is ready to advance to jumping when she has yet to find her correct position. Also, for ANY rider, especially one that has such an incorrect position, safety shouldn't be forgotten. Her foot can so easily be caught in the stirrup, especially with a poor seat and balance. If I were teaching her, I'd make her wear the proper attire and I would go back to the basics. She is only skipping the basic and necessary training which will only create bad habits. I would have also made sure the saddle fit properly for both the horse and rider before allowing her to jump. If you were talking to someone, who was taking the pictures? Who was watching her? I strongly disagree with this. I think it is your responsibility as a trainer to ensure her safety and the horse's comfort.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

just a quick note. we have been working and her seat is not perfect on groundwork its just when shes jumping she gets confused.


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

where can I see the pics?
danii et willow<3


----------

